# Elm Cabinet III...DUN



## woodbloke (23 Dec 2011)

Some time ago (several years ago in fact) Pete Newton (Newt) and I collected some timber, amongst which was a fairly scabby bit of 75mm thick elm wot I purchased for the princely sum of £5, so it's been drying in the 'shop for at least the last four years. It's been cut through the middle of the log so that one side:







is quite decent, but the other:






is full of nasty, deep splits and fissures. The aim of this project is to produce a small Krenovian style wall hung cabinet, roughly 800x220x150mm and I intend, as far as possible to get it all out of this one lump of wood. Cleaning up the good surface with a scrub:






...and then passing across the p/t revealed a very nice grain pattern, so that after cutting into rough chunks of the approximate size, I was able to:






...to convert it into veneers this morning. Much as I wanted to make it in the solid, veneering is the only way that I could get all the show timber out of the plank and even then, I was cutting round lots of minute cracks. The top and bottom didn't produce wide enough pieces, so will be book matched. Bear in mind also that these veneers are a full 3.5mm thick, so that once down on the substrate, they can be treated as 'proper' timber. I've also got roughly a half sheet of oil tempered hardboard, which I intend to slice up and laminate in the AirPress...this will form a really good, high density core for the veneers. After all this sawing, I've still got a substantial chunk left so there may be _just_ [-o< enough to get out a solid frame and panelled back...if not, it'll have to be a bit of maple - Rob


----------



## marcros (23 Dec 2011)

i have read a few threads and a few discussions of mdf vs birch ply for veneering on top of. This is normally in the context of the thinner (0.6mm?) veneers. Is hardboard a suitable alternative material? Are there any advantages to it above the others?


----------



## Harbo (23 Dec 2011)

Oh dear you've mentioned that dreaded name - Mr Grim will be after you?

Rod ( with a smile)


----------



## RogerS (23 Dec 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing this one. What bandsaw have you got, Rob?


----------



## milkman (23 Dec 2011)

I was wondering which bandsaw as well, is it a resaw one?


----------



## rileytoolworks (23 Dec 2011)

Wow, watching this one with baited breath.
Excellent way to maximise the use of the timber mate.


Adam.


----------



## Max Power (24 Dec 2011)

Why Elm ? 
Its neither the prettiest of timbers or the nicest to work with and was long regarded as a cheap timber with its main uses being wheel hubs (for its ability for its interlocked grain to avoid splitting) and cheaper coffins (it lasts longer than any native timber underground)


----------



## TheTiddles (25 Dec 2011)

Alan Jones":202v7rk4 said:


> Why Elm.
> Its neither the prettiest of timbers or the nicest to work with and was long regarded as a cheap timber with its main uses being wheel hubs (for its ability for its interlocked grain to avoid splitting) and cheaper coffins (it lasts longer than any native timber underground)



You missed out that is smells of poo also.

However, look at what he makes it into and it works!

Aidan


----------



## Max Power (26 Dec 2011)

"However, look at what he makes it into and it works!"
Couldn't agree more Aidan, which is why I'd have been looking for some nicer timber for such a fabulous piece
of work :ho2


----------



## woodbloke (29 Dec 2011)

Alan Jones":1qobvijv said:


> Why Elm.
> Its neither the prettiest of timbers or the nicest to work with and was long regarded as a cheap timber with its main uses being wheel hubs (for its ability for its interlocked grain to avoid splitting) and cheaper coffins (it lasts longer than any native timber underground)


...but it's also one of the nicest timbers to play around with, once it's been suitably conditioned in the 'shop or home.

Just got the 'puter back from the menders btw as it picked up a nasty virus just before Christmas, but whilst we were in PC World, we decided to bite the ex-Jobs bullet :roll: and go down the IMac route, so this Windoze7 machine will eventually go, but I've got to get me head round the Apple OS before that happens - Rob


----------



## RogerS (29 Dec 2011)

woodbloke":15w07lf5 said:


> .......but whilst we were in PC World, we decided to bite the ex-Jobs bullet :roll: and go down the IMac route, so this Windoze7 machine will eventually go,.....Rob



=D> =D> ccasion5: Welcome to the club. I can guarantee that after a short while you'll probably be asking yourself why you never did it before.

Any Mac help, just ask.


----------



## Max Power (29 Dec 2011)

Keep us informed of your progress with the Apple Woodbloke , Ive been fancying one for a while


----------



## woodbloke (30 Dec 2011)

RogerS":12l5c4xf said:


> woodbloke":12l5c4xf said:
> 
> 
> > .......but whilst we were in PC World, we decided to bite the ex-Jobs bullet :roll: and go down the IMac route, so this Windoze7 machine will eventually go,.....Rob
> ...


There are one or two issues, but I'll post a new thread in the General Forum...thanks for the offer Rog, appreciated - Rob


----------



## flounder (30 Dec 2011)

I have just bitten the same bullet and bought a MacBook Air. Does Sketchup run ok on a mac does anyone know?


----------



## adidat (30 Dec 2011)

ran fine for me

adidat


----------



## RogerS (30 Dec 2011)

flounder":lo9oq9x7 said:


> I have just bitten the same bullet and bought a MacBook Air. Does Sketchup run ok on a mac does anyone know?



Certainly runs on an iMac fine. My only comment would be on whether it is practical to use a touchpad with sketchup. On DaveR's excellent advice i bought myself a cheapy Logitech USB mouse with central scroll wheel....that in conjunction with the control keys lets me use Sketchup very easily on the iMac.

NB we're in danger of hijacking the thread/already have hijacked the thread!)


----------



## Modernist (30 Dec 2011)

flounder":26bhi388 said:


> I have just bitten the same bullet and bought a MacBook Air. Does Sketchup run ok on a mac does anyone know?



Me too, lovely isn't it. Haven't tried SU yet.


----------



## RogerS (30 Dec 2011)

Modernist":3jqjfm4m said:


> flounder":3jqjfm4m said:
> 
> 
> > I have just bitten the same bullet and bought a MacBook Air. Does Sketchup run ok on a mac does anyone know?
> ...



You b*ggers are getting me all jealous. Maybe I _should_ get that iPad.


----------



## woodbloke (3 Jan 2012)

To get back to the cabinet, a little bit of judicious cutting with the remainder of the timber yielded:






...enough stuff to get out a book matched panel and frame for the back, with enough left over for some lipping - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (11 Feb 2012)

I'm probably at just over the half way stage with this one now and thus far, it's together and looks a bit like this:






All the veneering has been done, with the substrate being odds n'sods of oil tempered hardboard laminated together, which makes a reality solid and heavy composite material :shock: The little white rectangle at the bottom is a 6mm deep recess for the door catch and the door itself has yet to be shot into the opening. Construction is with 6mm doms and by shooting a fraction off each one it allows an element of 'slidability' so that the rear surfaces can be lined up exactly.

Another shot a little more from the front:






...shows the door again, with a rather nice grain pattern to it and the back panel, roughly in the position it'll take up when finished (rear frame yet to be made) All edges are very 'hard' at the moment , but once they're softened a little the prominent veneer thickness (2mm) won't be so easily noticed. Comments as ever appreciated...anyone see the alien? 8-[ - Rob


----------



## Karl (12 Feb 2012)

woodbloke":vm034c0i said:


> anyone see the alien? 8-[ - Rob



:lol: 

Having watched Alien V Predator last night, I do now!


----------



## Dodge (12 Feb 2012)

No sign of Sigourney though!

That is looking very nice and i love the book matching in the back.

Personally I really like elm, yes it can be an ar*se to work but with care it will take a fantastic finish.

If you get stuck and need any to finish the job let me know - I sorted my woodstore last week and have loads of elm so I could easily help you out if necessary.

Keep up the good work

Rog


----------



## woodbloke (12 Feb 2012)

Dodge":3qp7foml said:


> If you get stuck and need any to finish the job let me know - I sorted my woodstore last week and have loads of elm so I could easily help you out if necessary.
> 
> Keep up the good work
> 
> Rog


Rog, that's a very kind offer and much appreciated, but I've got plenty of the stuff in stock as well..in fact when I go to Yandles I make a point of buying a bit each time. I like it as well and if the wood is chosen with a little bit of care and sympathy, it's not too bad to work with...needs plenty of seasoning though :wink: On this piece, I'm determined to get all the visible timber out of just the one large lump to demonstrate to myself that the wastage which we all take for granted needn't necessarily be the case and that a piece can be made quite frugally with careful thought about how the timber is converted. On this particular lump, there were lots of difficult grain and knots, so the big LN scraper plane has been invaluable. I've just order the Brusso knife hinges from CHT which are going to be the most expensive part of this project :shock: - Rob


----------



## Dodge (12 Feb 2012)

I must admit I hate wood wastage and minimise my waste all the time.

Glad you are ok

cheers

rog


----------



## Modernist (12 Feb 2012)

woodbloke":3bjc78v7 said:


> I'm probably at just over the half way stage with this one now and thus far, it's together and looks a bit like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice, old JK really hit on something didn't he =P~


----------



## woodbloke (12 Feb 2012)

Yep, it is a JK_ish_ piece but then I've always liked his tall, skinny cabinets. Not for everyone, I have to admit, but I like the style - Rob


----------



## Modernist (12 Feb 2012)

woodbloke":2zkg01zd said:


> Yep, it is a JK_ish_ piece but then I've always liked his tall, skinny cabinets. Not for everyone, I have to admit, but I like the style - Rob



I love them. It was a Cabinet Makers Notebook that got me into serious woodwork in the 70's. Lots of people (woodworkers) loathe them but, for me, it is what it is about.


----------



## markturner (13 Feb 2012)

Hi Rob, looking nice so far, can you just confirm that all the parts shown are veneered panels, none of it solid? 

I have quite a bit of elm as well, made a nice box just before Christmas and you are correct, it is lovely to work with, I found it even easier and more friendly than cherry.......and the box has come up a treat with some oil and wax.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## woodbloke (13 Feb 2012)

markturner":2jeuiqvj said:


> Hi Rob, looking nice so far, can you just confirm that all the parts shown are veneered panels, none of it solid?
> 
> Cheers, Mark


Mark, yep, everything you see has been veneered with 3mm veneers cut on the bandsaw, apart from the alien on the back panel which is book matched from the solid. It is easy to work with, provided you can pick and choose your pieces...in this particular case, as I was getting it all out of one lump of elm, I had to work with the timber I had, warts n'all - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (23 Feb 2012)

After the comments about Gasman's JK cabinet last night, feel free to have a go at this one:






It's a pretty simple thing, but remember the object was to get all the show pieces out of one lump of timber. Pic above shows the door closed and when it's open:






...something's looking at you in an evil sorta way :shock:

Not very big detail shot of the JKish sprung loaded door catch:






and the knob, turned in African Blackwood with a couple of finger pulls on the sides:






...although it's very difficult to see them in the shot. Catch and knob in African Blackwood, bandsawn elm veneers over a core of laminated hardboard. Finish is two coats of matt Osmo-PolyX with teak wax over the top. No shelving fitted as I thought it would spoil the interior view when the door's opened. Comments, good, bad or indifferent :mrgreen: appreciated - Rob


----------



## MickCheese (23 Feb 2012)

Rob

It seems such a shame to shut the monster behind the doors. The figuring on that back panel is fantastic.

I assume you have some tall skinny things to store?  

I like it's simplicity.

Mick


----------



## Corset (23 Feb 2012)

Nice and elegant and lovely choice of wood. Where is going to go?
Owen


----------



## paulm (23 Feb 2012)

Lovely Rob. Shame the back panel figuring couldn't have been incorporated somehow on the front, but lovely as it is in any event, clean and simple and well proportioned.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Paul Chapman (23 Feb 2012)

woodbloke":3t3wllxn said:


> No shelving fitted as I thought it would spoil the interior view when the door's opened.



Very nice, Rob, but without shelves it seems like a cupboard without a purpose. Why not some glass shelves :-k 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (23 Feb 2012)

Paul Chapman":17oc7rlr said:


> woodbloke":17oc7rlr said:
> 
> 
> > No shelving fitted as I thought it would spoil the interior view when the door's opened.
> ...


Thought about it Paul, but in the end anything in the interior would get in the way of the figuring on the back panel. As it is, it's going up into a bedroom and will never see the light of day as SWIMBO now reckons the lounge is getting a bit cluttered :roll: with stuff from the 'shop. So it's going to hang on a wall in one of the bedrooms and give nightmares to whoever opens it! - Rob


----------



## gasman (23 Feb 2012)

Rob I love the design and the figuring etc of the wood is fantastic - but I agree I can't see the purpose of it - not that objet's d'art need a purpose. It is beautifully made
Mark


----------



## Harbo (23 Feb 2012)

Nice simple lines but as the back is never to be seen, why not replace it with a sheet of ply and use it as the front for another piece?  

Rod


----------



## woodbloke (23 Feb 2012)

gasman":1vkfw6lm said:


> Rob I love the design and the figuring etc of the wood is fantastic - but I agree I can't see the purpose of it - not that objet's d'art need a purpose. It is beautifully made
> Mark


In actual fact Mark, the _real_ purpose of this piece was as a trial run for the next job, which will be similar...but different. I've never made a wall hung cabinet like this and it's the first time I've used the Brusso knife hinges and I was keen to see how to fit them. As it happens, they're not too bad and considerably easier than standard butt hinges, provided the right sequence of fitting is adhered to.
For the next job, I've got the back panel already and whilst it's not quite so spectacular as this one, it's still a gob smackingly beautiful piece of wood...Tiddles has seen it and was impressed! Even better, I've got two almost identical, so the job after the next one will be a floor stander similar to your current piece - Rob


----------



## Benchwayze (23 Feb 2012)

Nice use of the grain Rob, and quite an elegant cabinet. 
Could I ask what it is to house? Seeing no shelves... ???

9.5/10 :mrgreen:


----------



## Chems (24 Feb 2012)

Very nice Rob, its not like the other JK piece I've seen without the curves, it almost has that modern 60's furniture look, but not in a naff way! Nicely photographed too. I like the detail to the back panel as well, I almost appreciate it more as its slightly hidden.


----------

